# ipod stuck in disk mode



## eonxl (Apr 9, 2006)

some time ago, my ipod suddenly switched to disk mode when i connected it to my powerbook and i can't get it out.  and even though it's in disk mode, my mac doesn't see it either.

i tried draining the battery, resetting, downloading the latest ipod update -- nothing has worked.  any ideas?

I have a 15gig (i think) first generation ipod.  bought it a year ago september.

any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks!

--e


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Connect to your newest mac> On iPod hold "Menu"+"Action" (Centre button)


----------



## eonxl (Apr 11, 2006)

CJ, thanks for the help, but i tried holding down the menu and center buttons but nothing happens.  Am i doing something wrong?



			
				CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> Connect to your newest mac> On iPod hold "Menu"+"Action" (Centre button)


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried everything on this document?


----------



## eonxl (Apr 11, 2006)

the only thing i haven't tried was reinstalling iTunes.  and i want to try plugging it into a different mac to see if it makes any difference.  

also, since my computer won't even see it, i can't update the software or restore it.



			
				eric2006 said:
			
		

> Have you tried everything on this document?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you see it from Disk Utility?


----------



## eonxl (Apr 11, 2006)

eric2006 said:
			
		

> Can you see it from Disk Utility?



no, it doesn't show up in disk utility.  but that was a good idea.  i hadn't thought of that.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2006)

With older iPods, to restart you do this:


> Press and hold the *Play/Pause and Menu* buttons on your iPod. Your ipod will restart and the Apple/iPod logo should appear.


(from the bottom of the page @)
http://www.ipodwizard.net/wiki/index.php/Forced_Disk_Mode

See if that does anything..


----------

